# Erik Akkersdijk - 2x2 0.96



## EmersonHerrmann (Nov 9, 2008)

Erik got a .96 at Geneva on the 2x2!!! (if someone can find a video post it please) The very first official sub-1!


----------



## Garmon (Nov 9, 2008)

Geneva open you mean.


----------



## Dene (Nov 9, 2008)

Wow, Erik travelled to Newark? 

EDIT: btw, nice one Erik!


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Nov 9, 2008)

woah, erik is insane. I think he should have the world record for the most world records.............................


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 9, 2008)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=100810#post100810


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Nov 9, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=100810#post100810



Sorry Vault, I was so excited when I saw it on speedcubing.com I didn't think to look.


----------



## KConny (Nov 9, 2008)

Doudo got 1.39 on it. I can imagine that Edouard was first to solve it, and when he found a short solution Erik then knew that it was a short one.

But still, Erik is the man.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 9, 2008)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=100810#post100810
> ...



no problem, i can understand why you didnt look in that thread if you werent originally thinking of the right competition.


----------



## ty8932 (Nov 14, 2008)

it's so cool


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 14, 2008)

Next challenge for everyone: Make the 2x2x2 WR < Magic WR

And try to get WR's in both 2x2x2, 3x3x3, 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 at the same time

Erik now has 5 of those 8 records and I know he wants 4x4x4_single (back) and also 3x3x3_average (he hates +2). I guess he wouldn't mind 2x2x2 average but I don't think that will happen

Good luck tomorrow Erik


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 14, 2008)

Ok... don't worry, Erik will soon only have 3 of those


----------



## Paris (Nov 14, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> Ok... don't worry, Erik will soon only have 3 of those



haha 5x5 addict  gl Erik  and you did great with the sub 1 2x2 !


----------



## qqwref (Nov 15, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Next challenge for everyone: Make the 2x2x2 WR < Magic WR



All it needs is another very easy/lucky solve... getting a sub-2 2x2 single is more luck than skill in my opinion. (2x2 average is skill, but it's still very heavily dependent on luck, since a lot of 2x2 solvers can see the entire solve from inspection!) I don't even think it SHOULD be so low, but I guess there's no way to really eliminate such easy scrambles...


----------



## mrbiggs (Nov 15, 2008)

qqwref said:


> I guess there's no way to really eliminate such easy scrambles...



Yes, there is. The 2x2x2 is entirely solved; each scramble position could be checked for the minimum number of moves necessary to solve it.

Even putting a lower limit of 8 moves to solve only eliminates 1% of scrambles. Those few scrambles which require 7 moves or less, when generated by the scrambling program, would be automatically discarded and a new scramble generated.

This is entirely within range of software on even a fairly weak machine to accomplish.

(Granted, there will still be easy scrambles--Sune + AUF is 8 moves, for example, and the best in the world can easily do that in under a second. They'll just be less common.)


----------



## qqwref (Nov 15, 2008)

Except we don't do random/optimal 2x2 scrambles. (Maybe we should.)

I had a program once that gave an optimal solution to any 2x2 scramble immediately (since it just had a table). Maybe we should do that.


----------

